# What's your favorite piece of classical literature?



## Deleted User (Nov 19, 2018)

What's your favorite piece of classical literature? What's your favorite classic? Do you even like classic literature? Let me know! I wanna see what people think.

My favorite classic is And Then There Were None. If that doesn't count, then it's Of Mice and Men.


----------



## matthi321 (Nov 19, 2018)

*Through the Looking-Glass*


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 19, 2018)

If you ask me to define classical literature it is going to be published way before things where I could easily still find someone today that remembers them being published -- the two examples in the OP are from the late 1930s*. Even the 1800s is pushing it somewhat and I would go pre industrial revolution/age of steam, and I could see arguments for pre Gutenberg's press (mid 1400s) which also typically corresponds to the end of the middle ages.

*what counted as a new book back then was odd as well. I have a few books (re)published in the 60s that ponder the greater staying power of things published around then in the opening notes. Or if you prefer the first Game of Thrones book was published in 1996 and is still considered contemporary.

In my case I am going to be thinking Ancient Greece, Ancient Rome and the aftermath of those for most of mine. In which case the Aeneid (the Roman answer/counterpoint to the Iliad) would be mine, though some of the batshit stuff from elsewhere will put in an appearance (I love mythology and folklore, less keen on the Christian stuff but that tends to be because it was rammed down my throat for decades in school, though if we do go looking at the real history of it all then I am more interest). Because I am a nerd then Beowulf will be noted in this despite it possibly being outside the period known as Classical antiquity (some 1000 years from a bit after BCE 500).


----------



## AlanJohn (Nov 20, 2018)

I've only recently started to read classic literature after being ignorant towards it during high school. I have a lot of catching up to do 

Currently my favorite book is The Great Gatsby by F. Scott Fitzgerald. I'm somewhat of a fan of his writing style, it feels quite modern given it was written in the early 20th century. Right now I've started to read Jerome K. Jerome's "Three Men and a Boat ( to say nothing of the dog)".


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 27, 2018)

Erm...does Orwell's 1984 count? Or HP Lovecraft's work? 

Mary Shelley's Frankenstein and Bram Stoker's Dracula are also pretty readable. As is Stevenson's Dr Jekyll & mr Hyde.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 27, 2018)

Moby dick.

Only book I liked.


----------



## brickmii82 (Nov 29, 2018)

I’ve enjoyed Shakespeare throughout my life quite a bit, and recently began studying the Epic of Gilgamesh and it’s history and nuances.


----------



## ParazitU (Jan 2, 2019)

Dunno if it counts, but animal farm and 1984 by George Orwell


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 2, 2019)

I would have to go with The Aeneid of Virgil. Way more interesting that Dante's trilogy imo and interesting enough to be on par with Lord of the Rings if you ask me.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Jan 2, 2019)

How much "classical"?
With "classical" I think about at the ancient works as _Aeneid_, _Kojiki_, _The Egyptian Book of the Dead_, the whole Plato and Aristotele's works.
Witch "classic" I think at Jung, Francis Scott Fitzgerald, Tolkien, Kant, Nietzsche, the Grimm brothers, Thomas More, Shakespeare, Gabriele d'Annunzio, Luigi Pirandello, Giacomo Leopardi, Dante Alighieri, Boccaccio, Petrarca...


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 8, 2019)

_That_ _one_ book by King Solomon that curses you.


----------



## Agahniim (Jan 24, 2019)

The Great Gatsby got me into reading. First book I actually liked reading and I read it in one sitting


----------



## Shadowfied (Jan 24, 2019)

Titanica said:


> My favorite classic is And Then There Were None


Indeed if this counts, same. Love this book. The 1945 movie is also really good even today.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 24, 2019)

Herman Melville - The Whale (1851)


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 24, 2019)

Not really, no.
I've read a bunch of the german classics, both in school and just out of interest, like Faust, Nibelungs, some Kafkas, many I'm to lazy to look for a potential english title.
Few of them captured me, Faust a little, but most other things, no... and I wouldn't wanna reread any of them.

The ones I liked were all much more recent and usually childrens literature. Like Brothers Lionheart, Momo or Peter Pan.

Haven't read a lot recently at all


----------



## Sir_Mix_A_Lot (Feb 2, 2019)

"The Brothers Karamazov" by Dostoyevsky
"The Captain's Daughter" by Pushkin
"Mozart & Salieri" by Pushkin


----------



## Limoon (Feb 26, 2019)

Titanica said:


> What's your favorite piece of classical literature? What's your favorite classic? Do you even like classic literature? Let me know! I wanna see what people think.
> 
> My favorite classic is And Then There Were None. If that doesn't count, then it's Of Mice and Men.


John Steinbeck is great, i have to read east of eden but the stuff i've read of him so far is great


----------

